# Expat musician in Progreso seeks folks to play with



## Reidh414 (Sep 8, 2016)

All, 
My name is Reid. I am a 55 year old expat in Progreso, Yucatan. I am looking to either play bass in a band with other expats or do an acoustic guitar duet type thing. I also sing rather well. All inquiries welcome. I play mostly classic rock stuff, but I am open to anything. I have professional experience. I am willing to drive to neighboring areas (Merida, Chelem, Telchac, etc.) for the right project.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

I will assume you have "hooked Up" by now? There are several bands in and around Progresso that have some or all members being Expats. Once Again the "Yolisto" Board seems to offer a lot of coverage for Beach related news and information... My friend Walt is moving down over the next few months and he too will be looking to hook up. .. He Plays Guitar and Banjo..


----------



## Reidh414 (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you for the response, diver. I still haven't hooked up with anyone. I will check out Yolisto, and would like to do some playing with Walt when he gets down this way.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Your very welcome .. I will alert Walt to this web site.. Hey my guitar playing has always sucked and sad to say my singing has digressed, but I still have a couple really beautiful guitars I stand behind hahhaha  


Reidh414 said:


> Thank you for the response, diver. I still haven't hooked up with anyone. I will check out Yolisto, and would like to do some playing with Walt when he gets down this way.


----------



## Reidh414 (Sep 8, 2016)

We should get together and do a little playing. You might be overly modest.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

YOU have no idea how much I wish, what you said was true ... [/I]


Reidh414 said:


> We should get together and do a little playing. You might be overly modest.


----------

